# Help!!!!



## Damien74604 (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a 92 240sx with the sr20 redtop motor and when i get on it it boggs down really bad ecspecially when the turbo kicks in right now i am just running stock with nothing done to it yet just wondering if anybody has an idea of what it might be thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stock as in what, what ecu? the sr20det ecu? hmmmmm bogging down.......


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

bogg down as in no boost? or bog down as in engine is going but no speed?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Guys I met Damien yesterday, he's a good kid that needs some help. From talking to him it appears that "Honda guys" have been giving him tips on his DET install...lol

We've already discussed the ECU issue a little... I forgot to ask you Damien if they even swapped out your ECU when you had the motor installed? 

The fact that your problems occur at the moment you begin boosting leads me to believe this is your problem..(lack of managment), so short of sending your ECU to JWT.
( http://www.jimwolftechnology.com ) I doubt much can be done just yet..

That piping thats taped up needs to be secured and the maf/filter pipe needs to be fixed as well.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Damien74604 said:


> I have a 92 240sx with the sr20 redtop motor and when i get on it it boggs down really bad ecspecially when the turbo kicks in right now i am just running stock with nothing done to it yet just wondering if anybody has an idea of what it might be thanks


Maybe some of you piping between the MAF and engine is leaking? check you hose clamps, etc.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Any leaks in the intake piping will cause sluggishness... so no tape in the piping.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> bogg down as in no boost? or bog down as in engine is going but no speed?


The car idles fine... I haven't rode in it under power yet, but his description of the problem kinda points to the fact that the ECU has no clue whats going on when he boosts..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sounds like Mike has it under control. 

Oh, and Damien, the only honda guy I'd listen to is a guy named Mike Kojima...maybe you've heard of him? He's a gangly bastage, but he knows his shizzle!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

myoung said:


> The car idles fine... I haven't rode in it under power yet, but his description of the problem kinda points to the fact that the ECU has no clue whats going on when he boosts..



yeah I'll agree with that. Maybe the MAF is sending a code to the ECU and the ecu is sayin, I'm not doin that! DUMP THE FUEL!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> The car idles fine... I haven't rode in it under power yet, but his description of the problem kinda points to the fact that the ECU has no clue whats going on when he boosts..


I was just trying to see if its his clutch that is slipping and not letting the engine build boost or if his engine is building boost at all. 

So no fuel management at all?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Maybe some of you piping between the MAF and engine is leaking? check you hose clamps, etc.
> 
> Mike


yeah Mike I already showed him a couple problems with his piping.. the guys that did the install actually taped some of it together..with electrical tape..lol..

The installers also told him to get rid of the K&N cone filter so they could sell him a plastic Ractive filter...  

I'll snap some shots of the engine bay next week...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> yeah I'll agree with that. Maybe the MAF is sending a code to the ECU and the ecu is sayin, I'm not doin that! DUMP THE FUEL!


The installers also left the pipe with the filter and MAF loose...it kinda dangles and hangs... looks like its been slapping up against the side of the engine bay..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wow...yeah that could be sending a bad MAF signal to the ecu.......but does he have a CEL?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> wow...yeah that could be sending a bad MAF signal to the ecu.......but does he have a CEL?


not sure...

Damien, do you have a "Check Engine Light"?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

myoung said:


> yeah Mike I already showed him a couple problems with his piping.. the guys that did the install actually taped some of it together..with electrical tape..lol..
> QUOTE]
> WHAT THE HELL??!! Check for air leaks after the maf for sure.
> 
> Mike


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> So no fuel management at all?


None....

As you guys know.. I'm in Oklahoma right now.. This kid was shocked when he saw a nother Nissan in the smallish town we are in.. He followed me home after seeing my 200..., which doesn't exactly blend in very well in these parts...hahaha 

We'll get his piping fixed up and go from there.. gotta talk him into sending his ECU to JWT then..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Oklahomo! Well you're a bit closer to FL, why not make a trip over here Mike!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> wow...yeah that could be sending a bad MAF signal to the ecu.......but does he have a CEL?


Old school non OBDII wont pop a light unless the MAF is completly dead.

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wow......you all are spoiled. if I wink at the engine wrong, the damn CEL will come on, LOL


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Old school non OBDII wont pop a light unless the MAF is completly dead.
> 
> Mike


The piping is really bad.. that will have to be fixed before anything else is looked at..... The maf is probably fine, it idles pretty well.., but it has to be moving with he is driving..I grabbed the filter and could move the pipe a good 3 to 4 inces each way.. it just kinda dangles.... so first thing will be to pull all the piping, add couplers and hose clamps..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Damien can you put a vacum gauge on and see what kind of vacum you're pulling?


----------



## Damien74604 (Mar 4, 2004)

sorry was on the phone with jwt about the ecu it has a check engine light but it doesnt come on and i will be getting new piping installed next weak thanks for all the input and it boggs down when the turbo kicks in and a little when i give it a lot of gass so like before it hits 2500-3000 rpm it doesnt bog down then between there it does a little then when it hits 3000-4000 it doesnt do it that bad a very little then at 4000-5000 it boggs down bad dont die but just wont move that much either.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well at least we know the MAF is fine then. I say its just your vacum leaks and no fuel management...


----------



## Damien74604 (Mar 4, 2004)

well i didnt have anyone help me or tell me what i could do but now that you mention it i bet i could put a vacuum gauge on it and see but the problem is is that where i work i work thurs-sun all doubles so i have about 3more 12-15hr days ahead so wont have time to hook one up till monday


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just make sure you do things slowly and do them right. Like Mike said, get the JWT ecu as soon as you can.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Damien74604 said:


> well i didnt have anyone help me or tell me what i could do


Now you'll have too many telling you what to do...hahaha

Every one of the guys that have posted in this thread, so far, are more than trustworty.. Well get it running, you'll be tearing up Mustangs soon 

Just do me one favor... don't listen to those Honda and Ford pick up driven guys anymore about your Nissan...haha...I can just see one of them looking at the maf...wondering :whats this:: "we don't need that ::throwing it over their shoulder" lol..."git me some more electrical tape"


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Damien74604 said:


> sorry was on the phone with jwt about the ecu


Good starting point...like I said it's not cheap, but its plug and play! :fluffy:


----------



## Damien74604 (Mar 4, 2004)

hey mike do you know if its a good idea to try to find sponsors? and if you know where or how to find them thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

From my personal experience, you have to offer the possible sponsors something they can't get somewhere else. Basically, you need to set your car apart from others. Make it a dedicated drag car, or drift car, or show car. You're going to have to dump a lot of money into it, too.


----------

